# London, ON, Canada, Kenpo Karate Camp!!



## Seabrook (May 29, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that Paul Dawdy and myself will be hosting a Kenpo Karate Camp from August 17-19th in London, Ontario Canada. The event will consist of 10 different seminars, plus a special kids seminar as well. Six of the seminars will be taught by 8th Degree Black Belt, and President of the East Coast Kenpo Systems, Steve Arsenault. Other camp instructors include Jason Arnold, Paul Dawdy, Pat Robinson, and myself. 

The cost of the camp is only $150 for adults, $99 for teens, and $20 for kids! The funds are in Canadian dollars.

For more information about seminar topics and times, please visit my blog at:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


----------

